# Adding more bacteria?



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

Does adding more bacteria help your tank cycle faster, while doing a fish-in cycle?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are cycling with fish? Manufacturers do recommend it, but no confidence it speeds up the cycle significantly.

Even when cycling without fish it does not seem to speed the cycle much and you still have toxin issues.


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes fish in used Dr Tim's and dont know if the bottles were good or not they said feb 2020 as a expiration date but I have double dosed my tank with it once when I started and one when I added fish. I dont have a tester yet I did a water change last night and cleaned my sponge and carbon in tank water put them back in quickly and started it back up. They seem alright but I'm still seeing flashing going on so dont think I'm completely cycled yet I do have a brown algae bloom going on so that let's me know soon!


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Get a test kit; algae grows better in the presence of nitrate, but I would not use that as an indicator that your cycle is complete.


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

I know not completely cycled yet but I'm thinking pretty close though! Yes I'm getting a test kit on friday so I will know more then


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

You can't know without a test kit.


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

Ok so got a test kit and my ammonia is at 0 and my nitrite is at 2.0-5.0 I added some filter media from my lfs and giving it a little time to get established and then I'm gonna do a 30 to 40% WC to get the level of nitrite down i also am reading like 40 on nitrates so I'm definitely in the last part of my cycle how much longer do yall think i have to go?


----------

